# Magic to pursue Jerome James ?



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

There's an article about it in the hoopshype rumours section, from the Orlando Sentinel...link 



> Seattle SuperSonics center Jerome James, who played at Florida A&M after growing up in Tampa, *played so well in the first round against the Sacramento Kings that the Magic are getting nervous about their plan to pursue him this summer when he becomes an unrestricted free agent.*
> 
> The Magic will be looking for a center to replace Kelvin Cato next season, and James probably would have signed for the $5.5 million middle-class exception, which is all they will have under salary-cap rules.


As a Sonics fan, i'll be glad to see this guy leaving. In the regular season, he'll play great one game, then play like garbage the next five or ten. He had a nice series against the Kings, which shows what he can do when properly motivated. But, once he gets another fat contract, he's not going to be very motivated anymore. :no:

Thoughts ?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I think hes playing like this to get a big contract. You can see him back to his original self, next regular season.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh god, I hope not. He's not even a Mark Blount, who at least made the effort to put together a whole good season in his contract year.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I am probably one of the few people around here who believe that there is more going on than just motivation for a new contract. Yes, it is part of the story, but I believe that there is more to it than that.

If J'rome ends up elsewhere, I'm okay with that. I'd just give those minutes to Robert Swift and let him get his feet wet next season. The experience would do Swiftie a world of good.

G-Force


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yyzlin said:


> Oh god, I hope not. He's not even a Mark Blount, who at least made the effort to put together a whole good season in his contract year.


Agreed. I don't want James at all.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Look at it this way....if your company gave you 24 million dollars to do work for the next 4 years, and you earned it no matter how well you did your job, how well would you do your job?

That is what separates some players from other players. Some players strive to work hard and have a desire to win. Jerome has showed that he doesn't have the motavation to play consistantly, and is very lazy.

So yeah, I wouldn't give James a contract if I were a GM.*


----------



## mogrady34 (May 8, 2005)

I dont think they will go after him to hard. the dude is only playing like this to get money, once he gets it he is gonna be a fat lazy piece of tar again.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

It would be intriguing at only the MLE, but I probably would pass.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

mogrady34 said:


> I dont think they will go after him to hard. the dude is only playing like this to get money, once he gets it he is gonna be a fat lazy piece of tar again.


How about coming up with something original?


----------



## mogrady34 (May 8, 2005)

G-Force said:


> How about coming up with something original?


**Edited. Completely inappropriate. Please don't make comments like these on this site if you want to continue posting here. Any further questions, please PM me or another moderator. Thanks -- hobojoe**


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

^^^hobojoe?

Anyway, by now, I think it's safe to say that Jerome James wasn't playing for the contract. He just had a nice run in a couple games, like all players eventually do. His just happened to happen in the playoffs, where things tend to get noticed, rather than some random week in the regular season. He's back to his usual mediocrity.

EDIT: Annnddd...just as I say that, James goes out and has a good game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yyzlin said:


> ^^^hobojoe?


Got it, thanks.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

James did have a good first round, but he was facing an injured Brad Miller, hes slowed while facing the spurs although he might do well facing the eastern centers but hes flat out not worth what he'll ask for


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I hope we don't give a cent to the bum.


----------



## meemz (May 10, 2005)

god i wouldn't be the least surprised if orlando signs him. we've just been on a role with signing/picking the wrong players to fit in our team. okay, francis was okay, yes. but what about dwight howard? 

i'm not saying hes a bad player --not at all. but look at how he fits in our team. with the departure of armstrong 2 yrs back, our defense fell apart. and dind't gen manager see our weakness esp last year with just tmac?

NO DEFENSE.

pathetic really, changing coaches what? twice in a period of less than a year.

what happened to our glory days of hardaway and shaq.
we've been plummeting since '95

so i wanna see some action '05-'06 before i move away for college!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

meemz said:


> god i wouldn't be the least surprised if orlando signs him. we've just been on a role with signing/picking the wrong players to fit in our team. okay, francis was okay, yes. but what about dwight howard?
> 
> i'm not saying hes a bad player --not at all. but look at how he fits in our team. with the departure of armstrong 2 yrs back, our defense fell apart. and dind't gen manager see our weakness esp last year with just tmac?
> 
> ...



Of all things - why would you be concerned with Dwight Howard and how he fits into the team?


----------



## meemz (May 10, 2005)

JNice said:


> Of all things - why would you be concerned with Dwight Howard and how he fits into the team?


maybe because uh, if we picked okafor we'd be so much better off?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

meemz said:


> maybe because uh, if we picked okafor we'd be so much better off?


You are the first Magic fan in a long while that has said this. Explain.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

meemz said:


> maybe because uh, if we picked okafor we'd be so much better off?



Better off last year, *maybe*. Although I'm not sure that is necessarily true. IMO had Dwight been playing for Charlotte this year, he likely would have put up pretty much the same numbers as Okafor. Maybe even better.

But there is no doubt in my mind, or most people's for that matter, that Howard will turn out to be the better player ... maybe as soon as next season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

meemz said:


> god i wouldn't be the least surprised if orlando signs him. we've just been on a role with signing/picking the wrong players to fit in our team. okay, francis was okay, yes. but what about dwight howard?
> 
> i'm not saying hes a bad player --not at all. but look at how he fits in our team. with the departure of armstrong 2 yrs back, our defense fell apart. and dind't gen manager see our weakness esp last year with just tmac?
> 
> ...


I think you mixed up Francis and Howard. Howard is the one who's the future of the franchise, Francis is the one that doesn't fit in with the team (or any team for that matter).


----------



## meemz (May 10, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> I think you mixed up Francis and Howard. Howard is the one who's the future of the franchise, Francis is the one that doesn't fit in with the team (or any team for that matter).


Yes, Howard definetly has a future. But with the Magic, I am not so sure.


----------

